# DirecTv Cinema wireless connection options?



## ItalianBoy228 (Jan 31, 2012)

First off, let me apologize since I'm sure there is already a topic explaining my situation somewhere on here, but I cannot seem to find it. 

I would like to connect my DirecTv to DirecTv Cinema. As with most people, my TV(s) are too far from my computer to hard wire them. I currently have my wireless router set up to MAC address filtering. I am looking for the best wireless adapter options out there so that I can view HD content on Cinema. Ideally I would like there to be 2 Ethernet ports on the adapter so that I can connect both my DirecTv and my Blu Ray player though that is not that important to me since I would imagine I could just unplug the Ethernet cable from one box and plug it in to the other. Since I would like to be able to view HD I would think that I would have to have one that can do atleast 200mbs so there are less hiccups (or that is the impression I have been getting). I have another TV as well that I would like to do this with in the event that there are some type of bundles out there (Livingroom: 1 DirecTv box and 1 Blu Ray box and Bedroom: 1 DirecTv box and 1 Blu Ray box) I am not looking to spend a ton of money. I have read that the Belkin Powerline might be my best option, but $140 seems like a fairly expensive option (especially if I have to double that for both rooms) and I'm thinking I don't have to spend that much. I do NOT have DirecTv home btw, in case that changes things.

I truly appreciate any help and opinions provided here and I thank anyone who is willing to help me make a decision on what adapter I should go with.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you looked at DIRECTVs wireless Cinema Connection kit?

Here is a link to it's manual.

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/WiFi_Deca/Connection_Kit_User_Manual.pdf

Someone may be able to give comments on whether the ethernet ports on the HDDVR can passthrough to a Blu Ray player. I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## ItalianBoy228 (Jan 31, 2012)

I did not look too much into it. I guess I just assumed that there would probably be something more reliable out there for a better price?


----------



## ItalianBoy228 (Jan 31, 2012)

The DCCK's cost $80 per kit through DirecTv and I have found 1 as low as $55 on eBay. Obviously I would have to purchase 2 which would be anywhere from $110-$160. It's not that I won't end up going that route, but is there something else out there for cheaper that works just as well if not better?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I use the Linksys WGA600N "gaming adapter," which works fine with my DVR and which you can probably find cheaper than the other options already mentioned -- although it only has one Ethernet port. (My Blu-ray player has built-in wireless.)


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You don't say whether you're on an SWM install or have MRV.

If you have SWM (and MRV I think), then one wireless CCK would give you what you want for the DirecTV boxes, but not the Blu-Ray boxes. And I don't think you can bridge the ethernet with the DTV boxes either.

If you need/want the Blu-Ray boxes involved too, you would need two devices and frankly I'm not sure the wireless CCK would be able to integrate them into the system, that isn't its job from what I've read.

Assuming you need both locations to have ethernet for D* and Blu-Ray, then you need two wireless boxes that will give you a wired connection between the D* & BR to wirelessly talk to your main router. I do that with one location now as that is all I needed.

I have an Apple Extreme router, I plug in my wired CCK from D*, Blu-Ray Player, and HTPC to it and let it talk to my wireless network. It works flawlessly, but it isn't cheap. The Apple Extreme router is usually available online at Apple Store in the Special Deals section for refurbs (good as new, imo) for $129 most times.

I'm sure there are other boxes that will work nearly the same, I use Apple because they just work every time with no issues. Worth the extra money.


----------



## ItalianBoy228 (Jan 31, 2012)

trainman said:


> I use the Linksys WGA600N "gaming adapter," which works fine with my DVR and which you can probably find cheaper than the other options already mentioned -- although it only has one Ethernet port. (My Blu-ray player has built-in wireless.)


That might not be a bad option for me since I have done more reading on my 2 Sony Blu Ray players (BDP-S300 AND BDP-S360) and found out that 1 of them is not BD-Live compatible and the other says it's BD-Live compatible but really isn't. As far as pricing on that particular adapter it appears that eBay had the lowest price of $50. At that point I would probably just purchase the DCCK for the extra $5, unless of course that adapter is better. Thank you for your help!

Anybody else with better options?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Do you have a SWM installation? Do you also have MRV?

If the answer to both is yes, then one wireless DCCK will do it for the D* boxes as they will communicate via the coax to the DCCK and then to your internet connection.

It won't help with the Blu-Ray side of the equation, but as you've indicated that isn't an issue for you.


----------



## ItalianBoy228 (Jan 31, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> You don't say whether you're on an SWM install or have MRV.
> 
> If you have SWM (and MRV I think), then one wireless CCK would give you what you want for the DirecTV boxes, but not the Blu-Ray boxes. And I don't think you can bridge the ethernet with the DTV boxes either.
> 
> ...


In response to the SWM or MRV, I apologize in advance, but I don't know the difference . I have 2 different boxes (HR21 AND HR24) and I can watch different programs on both and record up to 2 things at a time on each receiver if that helps.

As far as the Blu Ray portion of it, I'm not concerned with hooking those up any more as neither will really do what I want. I just assumed if I was going to go the route of hooking up the DirecTv boxes I may as well hook up the Blu Ray's, but that is not an option anymore (once again my bad).

As much as I love Apple, $129 seems a bit steep for me to justify just getting DirecTv Cinema out of it.

Again, I appreciate all the help and apologize for my insolence in the matter, hah.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SWM is a single wire multiswitch. Basically if you have one coax running to each DVR, then you have SWM, otherwise you don't.

MRV is multi-room viewing meaning you can watch something on the other DVR.

With SWM, one DCCK should do it. Otherwise you would need two 'bridges' bridging the ethernet to wireless.


----------



## ItalianBoy228 (Jan 31, 2012)

Got it. So just like I assumed I need 2. Given the price and the other adapters noted here, it would seem like the DCCK is probably my best option for the money, again unless someone things there is something else out there that's better bang for the buck.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

For the cost of 2 devices you might as well just order WHDVR and get a wired CCK installed. It will be slightly more expensive but overall it will be better.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a SWM but how does that work with two dvr's? When I try to connect on the second dvr, I get a message that it can't find an internet connection.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

coota said:


> I have a SWM but how does that work with two dvr's? When I try to connect on the second dvr, I get a message that it can't find an internet connection.


More info. is needed. Is this a WiFi enabled CCK? What model DVRs do you have and can you describe how they are connected in your system?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Before I got my SWM and DECA set up, I was using a Cisco (Linksys) PowerLine adapter to run the (unsupported by DIRECTV) whole home setup. After I got the SWM and DECA, I have continued to use the PowerLine adapter to provide an internet connection to a BluRay player and a smart TV, and it works flawlessly with both. One of the nice things is that the receive unit does have 4 output ports, which allows one unit to service the TV and BluRay player and still has two ports left over. 

When I bought my unit a couple of years ago, I bought it off of the Cisco/Linksys site, where they had reconditioned units available. I believe that I paid about $60 or $70, and additional receiver units can be added to serve multiple rooms.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a wifi enabled DCCK connected to a HR20. The unit I would like to enable for Directv Cinema is a HR24.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

If you have SWM then the wireless DCCK will connect the HD-DVR to the network over DECCA with coax and the blue-ray player can be plugged into the ethernet port on the DCCK to network that. The DCCK-W connects to your router by wireless if your router is wireless/wired.

I'm doing it that way with an HR24 networked on the coax and Panasonic plasma plugged into the ethernet port on the DCCK-W and it is rock solid.

The DCCK-W is not a bad box for the price especially is you have a room _off the beaten path_ where you want DTV networked and don't want to or can't easily pull ethernet cable..


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

coota said:


> I have a wifi enabled DCCK connected to a HR20. The unit I would like to enable for Directv Cinema is a HR24.


Still need a little more info. Is this a SWiM install? If so how is the DCCK-W connected to the HR20?

Also make sure the HR24's internal DECA is enabled by re-running the satellite setup. Then once the DCCK-W is confirmed to be installed correctly where both the HR20 and HR24 may access it, try to rerun the network setup on the HR24 to see if it will connect.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

Thoroughly confused now. I have a setup with one wire going to each DVR. There is a box connected to the HR20, which I'm assuming it's a SWM box because once that was installed then I was able to connect a second dvr with one wire. My DCCK is wireless and connected to the HR20 with a wire from the DCCK to the DVR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

coota said:


> Thoroughly confused now. I have a setup with one wire going to each DVR. There is a box connected to the HR20, which I'm assuming it's a SWM box because once that was installed then I was able to connect a second dvr with one wire. My DCCK is wireless and connected to the HR20 with a wire from the DCCK to the DVR.


"Don't feel like the Lone Ranger". :lol:
I'm guessing you don't have the DECA/coax networking so the DCCK is connected like this:










If so and you added a white DECA to the HR20 [check which HR20 you have] and it was a -700, then you could connect it this way:










In this configuration, you could get the HR24 and the HR20 to share this black DECA for the internet connection.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the info, but wouldn't it be just as easy buying another DCCK, connect wireless to my network and hook up the ethernet cable to the HR24?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

coota said:


> thanks for the info, but wouldn't it be just as easy buying another DCCK, connect wireless to my network and hook up the ethernet cable to the HR24?


"Could be", but then you have two wireless devices when you only need one, and the white DECAs tend to be cheaper.
The coax is already there, works better than wireless, and gets you a step closer if you're ever going for the whole home DVR [connected home] MRV service.


----------



## BobStokesbary (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy smoke. I know this stuff and am totally confused by this whole thread. Back to ItalianBoy228's first point. Can you get something for Direct that drives both your receiver and DVR wirelessly? Ans: Not from DirecTv. 

So let's parse what you are trying to do. You want to get Video on Demand with the Cinema Connection Kit. We know you have an HR21 and an HR24. Now we need to know whether or not you have SWM. When you look at the back of your HR24 do you have one coax cable going into it or two? If it is one, you probably have SWM (or a very bad installation). Let's get that straight before we go any further. It would also help to know if you have a white DECA box like you see in post #20 of this thread connected to the back of your HR21. So lets get that in place before we shoot off in any other direction.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

coota said:


> thanks for the info, but wouldn't it be just as easy buying another DCCK, connect wireless to my network and hook up the ethernet cable to the HR24?





veryoldschool said:


> "Could be", but then you have two wireless devices when you only need one, and the white DECAs tend to be cheaper.
> The coax is already there, works better than wireless, and gets you a step closer if you're ever going for the whole home DVR [connected home] MRV service.


I guess its also worth mentioning that if coota wants both the ease and lowest cost, he could forget about the white DECA module and simply leave the ethernet cable from the DCCK-W connected to the HR20.

Then purchase an inexpensive DECA band stop filter (BSF) and connect the satellite coax feed currently run to the HR20 ---> DCCK-W coax thru-line option ---> BSF ---> HR20 and achieve the same results where both receivers can access the DCCK-W.


----------



## coota (Apr 10, 2007)

I have SWM connection, i.e. one wire in the back of each DVR. The DVR with the Cinema Connection Kit (wireless) is connected to an HR20 (not HR21). The other receiver that I want to get Directv Cinema is an HR24. The question is do I need to purchase another Cinema Connection Kit? And no, there is no other box connection to either reciver aka a white box.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

coota said:


> I have SWM connection, i.e. one wire in the back of each DVR. The DVR with the Cinema Connection Kit (wireless) is connected to an HR20 (not HR21). The other receiver that I want to get Directv Cinema is an HR24. The question is do I need to purchase another Cinema Connection Kit? And no, there is no other box connection to either reciver aka a white box.


No, you don't need to purchase another DCCK-W;

Either VOS' hookup picture in post #20 (second photo) or the one I posted in post #24 will work.

Mine being the least expensive.


----------



## BobStokesbary (Oct 24, 2010)

coota,
Absolutely do not get another Cinema Connection Kit. All this unit does is convert your twisted pair internet connection to a format that travels over your coax line. Your HR24 has a DECA built in. Connecting anything to your internet port on that receiver will cancel your Cinema Connection Kit connection.

But, I have to admit that I am confused as to how your CCK is connected to your HR20. If I understand correctly you do not have one of those white DECA boxes connected. I was unaware of any twisted pair output on the wireless CCK. So, how are you connected?
Bob


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BobStokesbary said:


> ... But, I have to admit that I am confused as to how your CCK is connected to your HR20. If I understand correctly you do not have one of those white DECA boxes connected. I was unaware of any twisted pair output on the wireless CCK. So, how are you connected?
> Bob


From the prior description of his setup, it appears to be a simple ethernet cable connection to the DCCK-W as VOS posted in post #20 (first photo).

And yes the DCCK-W has both an ethernet port and two coax F connectors for coax thru or terminated connection options.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BobStokesbary said:


> coota,
> Absolutely do not get another Cinema Connection Kit. All this unit does is convert your twisted pair internet connection to a format that travels over your coax line. Your HR24 has a DECA built in. Connecting anything to your internet port on that receiver will cancel your Cinema Connection Kit connection.
> 
> But, I have to admit that I am confused as to how your CCK is connected to your HR20. If I understand correctly you do not have one of those white DECA boxes connected. I was unaware of any twisted pair output on the wireless CCK. So, how are you connected?
> Bob


Look back at the images I posted.
One shows exactly how to connect it without using the DECA [at all], and the second shows a "more common" way.


----------



## BobStokesbary (Oct 24, 2010)

Very interesting. I just found the installation manual on the wireless Cinema Connection Kit. Yes, there certainly are two coax connections and an ethernet connection. WOW. That is totally different from the wired model I have (with only one coax connection and the internet connection for the wire that goes to the router).

So, now there is a whole level of confusion that can be added to these discussions. Anyway, the right way to connect things is to have one injection point for the internet to your D* coax network. From that point on you should use DECA to connect receivers before H/HR24 via an external DECA. So, it comes back to VeryOldSchool's photos as to how things should be wired up. This applies for coota.

(Sorry, VeryOldSchool, I was typing this while you were posting. I always defer to your input since you have bailed me out more than once and I have a very high regard for your information.)

As for the thread starter, we are still at the confusion level.


----------

